# Butlers Pantry



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

After a year and a half i've just completed my butlers pantry.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Magnificent, Raewyn, bet you have an ecstatic Butler. WOW is all I can say!
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is some serious squared away..


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Raewyn
That some nice work Beautiful job


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Butler should love it!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wonderful use of a small face.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

Wish I did have a butler, wonder if my husband would play the part. Haha


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have looked at this post a half dozen times, an keep coming back, never get tired of seeing this. I love white cabinets too.
Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice. Something to be proud of.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Great job. Clearly a lot of thought and attention to detail has gone into that. What wood is the work surface?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great use of the space. Beautiful design and execution.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Raewyn. The black tiles make for great contrast. You should celebrate by cracking open one of those bottles!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Really Great, the wine rack/slots works well.


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

I used Kwila for the countertops.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya sure did Butler proud! I'm impressed.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Raewyn.
Nice job, congratulations!!!


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Congratulations on finishing in only a year and a half. My kitchen cabinets have been stalled for a year and a half. Yours are very well thought-out and beautifully execute. Ya Done Good!


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for that. It felt like it took forever and I got sick of everyone asking if I'd finished it yet. Clearly they have no idea what's involved in doing something like that from scratch and on your own.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Raewyn said:


> Thanks for that. It felt like it took forever and I got sick of everyone asking if I'd finished it yet. Clearly they have no idea what's involved in doing something like that from scratch and on your own.


Super nice job. Just finished our bedroom closet built-in. Powering up cnc this weekend. First time since October


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mark,

You said that last month. lol


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice Raewyn. The older I get, the more I appreciate step savers. I could function quite well with that. Great job, and thanks for sharing.


----------

